# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New To Me QIDI Tech 1.

## Smiro985

Good Morning All. I am very much new to this world. I tried a few things and as much fun as it was figuring out different settings and playing with different filaments, I am still having the following issue. Every time I want to print an item. Either from someone else's file or my own design, Qidi prints what I can only describe as a "support bed" Its exactly the same no matter what I print. It has a tonne of "S" shaped prints that form a grid system, then it hatches it with very light filament and only then it starts to print my work piece. I have searched for HOURS in regards to this, and I have not found anything Am I making sense to you guys? The prints turns out great. This "grid mesh" is not shown on the model or the slicer software. Also it doesn't matter if I have "Support" checked off or not. Only thing that concerns me is that I have to break it off. and sometime it takes a little bit of the model with it. For now I am using MakerWare. I got the other slicer software but I am yet to try.Thanks in advance. I will take some photos tonight.

----------


## curious aardvark

you are printing a 'raft'. 

If you go into the settings in the slicer there will be an option to switch it off :-)

Okay first thing - throw makerware out the window and go and download Flashprint
https://www.flashforge.com/download-center

select 'flashforge creator pro' in the printer selection option.

Much much much much much much better than makerware :-)

----------


## Smiro985

Thank you very much.

I have played with it and yes... I figured it was a "raft". 

In regards to link I only see guides. There is no software. 
Only software I can find from the link you gave me are the following:

FlashDLPrint
Flashprint
3Dtada
Happy 3D

Which one is the better one?

Thank you so much. 

btw. Printing is so cool. I am restoring an Old lathe (seriously thing is built before WWI) so I am using this printer to replace the bushings. 
Can't believe I waited this long to get a printer.

----------


## curious aardvark

flashprint, as stated :-)

All you have to do is scroll down the page to the flashprint section:
flashprint.jpg

Go for 4.0 rather than 4.1

----------


## Smiro985

> flashprint, as stated :-)
> 
> All you have to do is scroll down the page to the flashprint section:
> 
> Go for 4.0 rather than 4.1


Thank you... I appreciate your help very very much.

----------

